# Reptile Diet Question



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

Can i feed the skins of fruits and veggies to my beardie? It as at least 16 inches. I was just wondering because i still remove the skin.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont and i really never have (i just cut the food to appropriate size )


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

im sure it will be fine but best to just make it easy!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If it is peelable I generally remove that top layer. A lot of fruits have waxes and such on them which aren't good for anyone out there - us or our reptiles. That's just me though. If you're not peeling then be sure to give it a good rinse.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the waxes are manually added right (they polish them to get shine)?

ya i generally just wah them and then polish them on a towel


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

alright nice. thanks a lot. does the food lose any nutritional value if the peel if removed?


----------

